# Rare Antarctic Clouds -- Beautiful Pics



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 1, 2006)

Rare Antarctic Clouds -- Beautiful Pics


----------



## Theoretical (Aug 1, 2006)

wow


----------



## jaybird0827 (Aug 1, 2006)

> The heavens declare the glory of God,; and the firmament showeth his handiwork.



-- Psalm 19:1 (A.V.)


----------



## turmeric (Aug 2, 2006)

That was, like, trippy, man!


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Aug 2, 2006)

Beautiful!

Don't remember if I posted these, but here's a sunset a few weeks ago here in Bakersfield:


----------

